# The 'Guess where Troy is?' thread...



## St Allie (May 16, 2010)

where do you think he is?



my guess is

he is out helping BP plug that mid ocean oil leak


Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

I think he is still frozen to the toilet seat in his outhouse. Or maybe his cats got in his skeeter pee (which is like rocket fuel) and started hallucinating and saw Troy as a big tuna.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 16, 2010)

I think he's preparing his campaign strategy for his bid in the 2010 Alaska gubernatorial election. It seems to reason that if he can make a fine wine, he'd also make a fine Governor..Vote for Troy!


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

Alright B nice...
may be his "dial-up...


----------



## Green Mountains (May 16, 2010)

Trimmin' the bushes for the nuptuals?


----------



## Boozehag (May 16, 2010)

Troy is missing?

He always said he was heading downunder Ill check to see if he's on my doorstep!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 16, 2010)

Boozehag said:


> Troy is missing?
> 
> He always said he was heading downunder Ill check to see if he's on my doorstep!



I think he was planning on digging his way there; it might take him a while.


----------



## Leanne (May 17, 2010)

He's ok folks. He'll be back in a few days hopefully.


----------



## arcticsid (May 17, 2010)

I'm waiting for Leanne under the old oak tree. Boy do I have a surprise for her!!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

LMAO..the Skeeter Pee really kicked the sheet out of you, huh?


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2010)

Just keep that surpize in your pants over there!


----------



## arcticsid (May 17, 2010)

Maybe I should use some sorbate. Does it work for all words that end in "tion"?

Stop me now!! This is like a Pinocchio thing going on here, except I am telling the truth, for once in my life.!!!!

LMFAO!

Shes gonna be here on the 16th or 17th of June depending on the flight schedule.

So all of you doubters, start breaking open the piggy banks. A bet is a bet! 

My wife will be here in a few weeks. OMG, all I wanted to do was make a little wine and now look what I have done. Do you figure its too late now to hide? Probably not. She already knows where I live!! Oh Oh!!!

yall take care. See ya later.


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2010)

I'm lost. Are you already married, is she coming over to get married, or instead of "my side of the bed, your side of the bed" it's "my side of the pond, your side of the pond"? lol!

I have to say I am most intrigued by your story.


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2010)

If you are going to hide then I am going to dye my hair dark and start getting used to the name Troy now! Im also going to have to unbottle all y wine so you may not see me on here for quite some time!


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 17, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> OMG, all I wanted to do was make a little wine and now look what I have done. Do you figure its too late now to hide? Probably not. She already knows where I live!! Oh Oh!!!



Oh quit your worrying. I've been married for 41 years (be 42 next month) and it only hurts for only ah, about 41 years. 

Larry


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2010)

I bet he SHAVED !
That way NO ONE will find him


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> I bet he SHAVED !
> That way NO ONE will find him



OMG!... shaved!!!

he no longer resembles a polar bear?



( brit women love shaved men, chest hair is not popular)

I blame Leanne......

Allie


----------



## Leanne (May 18, 2010)

LOL, you lot make me giggle.
Yeah, I'll be arriving in time for the solstice. Apparently there is a big party held for it every year. I wonder if I'll even notice that.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 18, 2010)

YAYYAYAYYYY glad theres a time frame set now  thats just great for yall!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 18, 2010)

So would this be considered a mail order bride? It all started here on the internet and is pending arrival. Make sure you get a tracking number so you don't loose this precious cargo.


----------



## Daisy317 (May 18, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I think he was planning on digging his way there; it might take him a while.



It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again...


----------



## Green Mountains (May 18, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again...



Now that's funny right there.

"PUT THE LOTION IN THE BAAASKET"


----------



## Boozehag (May 18, 2010)

Hello Troy, did I miss something???? Too many threads to read through since I was on here last! Are you married? To someone on here....as in Leanne from here????? Congrats....love to hear the story!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

Boozehag said:


> Hello Troy, did I miss something???? Too many threads to read through since I was on here last! Are you married? To someone on here....as in Leanne from here????? Congrats....love to hear the story!



Threads??? we are talking chapters and volumes! The story is not over yet. This is Alfred Hitchcock where you're left hanging...

even 60 minutes is traveling to Fairbanks for the story


----------



## Leanne (May 19, 2010)

We are going to be married Boozehag. Thanks for the congratulations.
It's really not that incredible in these days of internet dating and suchlike. We met through this site and it went from there. I'll be traveling out to Alaska in mid June.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Leanne I met my wife on the internet. Fortunately we only lived 35 miles apart though.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I think he's preparing his campaign strategy for his bid in the 2010 Alaska gubernatorial election. It seems to reason that if he can make a fine wine, he'd also make a fine Governor..Vote for Troy!



Troy would certainly do better than Palin ever did.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Troy would certainly do better than Palin ever did.



I can see his campaign speach now... "A bottle of wine on every table, by the way, you need to bring me a bottle"


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

That's if Leanne can teach him to actually wait and bottle his wine before drinking it all


----------



## St Allie (May 19, 2010)

I can see Leanne arriving at 'the shack' with all her own winemaking paraphernalia and Troy having to build a 'his and hers cellar...'

his side will have taps off the carboys with a handy jug beside them.. and hers will all be in bottles

::


----------



## arcticsid (May 19, 2010)

Oh the cruelty!!! LOL.


----------



## Leanne (May 19, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Oh the cruelty!!! LOL.



Awwww, never mind honey. Those bottles will be sooooooooooo good later!


----------



## arcticsid (May 19, 2010)

well so far I have 24 cases amassed, I just got an email from my LHBS, they have 20 more cases waiting for me.if I never get wine in them I will have one hell of a bottle collection. LOL

Its almost time for the rose hips to flower. The first wine Leanne and I make together will be that lovely rose hip flower wine. I only made a couple gallons last year and it was darn good.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Oh the cruelty!!! LOL.



He's BAAAACK !!!


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> well so far I have 24 cases amassed, I just got an email from my LHBS, they have 20 more cases waiting for me.if I never get wine in them I will have one hell of a bottle collection. LOL
> 
> Its almost time for the rose hips to flower. The first wine Leanne and I make together will be that lovely rose hip flower wine. I only made a couple gallons last year and it was darn good.


Great to have all those FREE bottles BUT, don't forget CORKS ! LOL !


----------



## arcticsid (May 19, 2010)

corks hell, I need to actually get wine into the suckers!!! LOL


----------



## Boozehag (May 20, 2010)

Oh how lovely for you! How fabuluos you met on here!

I have some friends who met on the net, he lived in the uK and she was here, they got married but sadly are not together anymore, appears she mislead him as to what she really was like 9Read sport loving health freak!) when she was really like me as in wine swilling party girl who thinks grapes are best drunk from a bottle!!! lol

Happy ending though, they both are remarried and happy with new partners.

Hope all works out well for you after all even people who know each other in person to start off with often find out that theyre not what they thought!!! 

Cant wait to see the cellar...could be interesting concept there Allie!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 21, 2010)

I met my wife on a forum like this one. We both are car lovers and met on an Import car forum. Took some time to convince her to come meet me at a car show, but when she finally did it was happily ever after. She's the best thing to ever happen to me. I'm sure Leanne is your best thing too Troy.


----------



## arcticsid (May 21, 2010)

Not a question in my mind on that Maestro. LOL


----------



## LarryW (May 23, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I met my wife on a forum like this one. We both are car lovers and met on an Import car forum. Took some time to convince her to come meet me at a car show, but when she finally did it was happily ever after. She's the best thing to ever happen to me. I'm sure Leanne is your best thing too Troy.



So has Troy been to England, or Leanne been to Alaska? Meet at a wine show?


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

LarryW said:


> So has Troy been to England, or Leanne been to Alaska?



That's what I'm still trying to figure out myself. lol


----------



## arcticsid (May 25, 2010)

Does that matter? I mean really? This is love between humans, but I have to ask how many have ordered things from a catalog or online without actually holding it in there hands. Does it matter?

Apparently it matters alot more to you all than her and I.

Nope. And Nope. Happy now? LOL

Thats what makes this whole thing even more intriguing.


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Does that matter? I mean really? This is love between humans, but I have to ask how many have ordered things from a catalog or online without actually holding it in there hands. Does it matter?
> 
> Apparently it matters alot more to you all than her and I.
> 
> ...



Hey, I think that only makes the story all the more interesting and romantic. I think I shall write a screenplay about it, it will be called, "Across the Pond".



And Troy, you speak of this being love between humans. Is there any other kind? I mean, maybe one day a human can love an alien, but currently there really shouldn't be any other kind. Take the story of the human who fell in love with a bridge. Not just, "Oh that's a beautiful bridge, I love it", but "OMG, that bridge is so hot, I want to make mad passionate love to it." That kind of love, yeah, just weird. lol


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Does that matter? I mean really? This is love between humans, but I have to ask how many have ordered things from a catalog or online without actually holding it in there hands. Does it matter?
> 
> Apparently it matters alot more to you all than her and I.
> 
> ...



Does it matter, most definitely! How can you compare a object that you buy online with a human being? I would hope you are not looking at Leanne as an object that you are buying online. To actually see that person and to see their little movements, the way they interact with other people, the way they run their life that is never put into words, the movements they make when they sleep and the things they do without consicously knowing they are doing it, these are things that make you fall in love with a person. Not a conversation on a phone or words typed online, these conversations are controled by your conscious mind. These are the things that you glamorize without even knowing that you do. God help you two because you are going to need it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Is there a restocking fee? LOL I agree you cannot compare Leanne to a piece of returnable merchandise. I am not sure you really meant it the way it came out.


----------



## arcticsid (May 25, 2010)

I'm not saying that at all, nor am I comparing her or my self to an inanimate object or anything less than a sentient being.

And Maestro, you may not heve long to wait, because so far the North Pole is still covered with ice in a few more years that title may be valid, foer now it may need to be titled "Across the frozen cap" LOL

Dan is right, of course I didn't mean it the way it came out. For crying out loud, we (Leanne and I) know most everyone in here pretty well, but yet you have these aprehensions as though this is a school age crush. Lucky for me and her this isn't true.

Know I never met a bridge I loved nor a building for that matter. Hmm. Should have thought about that when I had the chance. I know, Dan is thinking "London Bridges". PHEW, she isn't from London, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 25, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned I'm happy for the two of them. I don't know why everybody seems to be a "doubting Thomas" here but I know this can WORK for them. God Bless you Troy and Leanne.




...........what?


----------



## LarryW (May 25, 2010)

Leanne said:


> We are going to be married Boozehag. Thanks for the congratulations.
> It's really not that incredible in these days of internet dating and suchlike. We met through this site and it went from there. I'll be traveling out to Alaska in mid June.



May the Lord smile on you both and give you many happy years together


----------



## Leanne (May 26, 2010)

My own parents met as pen pals. They didn't meet in person until the week they married. I'm sure they had many people apprehensive for them too. They had a long and happy marriage though.
Troy's sister met her husband on line and after three children and many years together are still going strong.
I also have Indian friends that had arranged marriages. They didn't meet until they married. They all seem to be very happy and have very loving families.
I have no doubt that any marriage needs constant work however it began and I believe that Troy and I are willing and able to put in the work. We truly love each other and will do whatever it takes to make it work.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

I am happy for you both. May you both have endless years of happiness together.

And I hope neither of you took my questions as negative in any way. I was simply curious about the story itself. It's a great story.


----------



## Leanne (May 26, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I am happy for you both. May you both have endless years of happiness together.
> 
> And I hope neither of you took my questions as negative in any way. I was simply curious about the story itself. It's a great story.



No offence taken at all.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 26, 2010)

You two owe us no explanations nor should you have to defend yourselves. I will hoist a glass of my finest wine to you. (ok-it's just my homemade raspberry wine, but I think it's really good ) and wish you many years of happiness together. Is there a date set yet?

Larry


----------



## Green Mountains (May 26, 2010)

And when you meet will it be a first for both of you? Apart from online of course.


----------



## Lurker (May 26, 2010)

It is a great story. I can't wait for the wedding. I may even get drunk and I have only gotten drunk at my daughter's weddings.


----------



## arcticsid (May 27, 2010)

Son of a gun Richard, you can even be the first to dance with the bride, after me of course!!! LOL


----------



## whine4wine (May 28, 2010)

Make sure you let us know when the happy event takes place, even if we can't be there we will all drink a toast to the two of you. (like we need an excuse)

Many happy years to the both of you.


----------



## pittspur (May 28, 2010)

I want to congratulate both of you. No matter where this takes you, you both deserve credit for having the strength and courage to follow through on this. Physically, half a world apart, but emotionally in each other’s arms. I applaud you for your strength to give this a go when most people would never be willing to take that risk (and with most people telling you that you are crazy as well). We only live once – might as well live life to the fullest. I can certainly tell you that marriage isn’t easy (and I’ve only been married for 6 years), but if you are willing to work hard at it, it can be spectacular. Enjoy your journey. I plan on raising a drink on the solstice to both of you. Best wishes.


----------



## Leanne (May 28, 2010)

pittspur said:


> I want to congratulate both of you. No matter where this takes you, you both deserve credit for having the strength and courage to follow through on this. Physically, half a world apart, but emotionally in each other’s arms. I applaud you for your strength to give this a go when most people would never be willing to take that risk (and with most people telling you that you are crazy as well).  We only live once – might as well live life to the fullest. I can certainly tell you that marriage isn’t easy (and I’ve only been married for 6 years), but if you are willing to work hard at it, it can be spectacular. Enjoy your journey. I plan on raising a drink on the solstice to both of you. Best wishes.



Thank you. That is really sweet of you.
We fully intend to make it work whatever we have to do. Troy has been there for me through some of the toughest times I have ever experienced and I feel honoured that he is willing to take this risk with me.


----------

